# Private english schools



## jackie gibson (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi can any body give me any advice on the the schools in Luz we have a nine year old son who will be going into year six in September,we have looked at Vale Verde International school in Burgau and will be looking at Barlavento School when we come over in May if any one can give me any information or have got children at the schools and know what they are like I would be very greatfull.
We are planning on making the move to come over in July and we are finding it near impossible to get a rental property for a year as most people are only interested in holiday rentals any help on this subject would be great we are looking in the Luz area for a four bed villa with pool. Thanks Jackie & Stuart.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, just wondered why you are choosing an International school? At 9 years old you son is a great ago to enter a Portuguese school and learn a second language. If you are planning to go back to UK and continue his education there then OK it makes sense to stay with an International but if you are planning to stay in Portugal then think about giving him the opportunity to learn other languages.

I have 2 boys in school here and many friends in the same position. I did a lot of research before we moved here, the boys were 4 and 6 then. I did not hesitiate putting them into school and now they speak fluent PT, and the older one (now 11) can also converse in French and Spanish.

With children under 10 I would definitely recommend a Portuguese school, when they get to teens it is more difficult.


----------



## jackie gibson (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Bubbles thank for you reply we are not sure on how long our stay is going to be at the moment we are looking at a year, thats why we thought a International school would be best


----------

